# Wildcats Sad News!!! R.I.P Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just wanted to start a thread for Wildcat so people from FF can pay there respects for the loss of Matthew  

                            Dear Elly and Chris my thoughts are with you at this difficult time  



 MATTHEW CHRISTOPHER STUART RUSSELL BORN ASLEEP ON 22/01/2007 AT 11.09AM  
                                                    REST IN PEACE LITTLE ONE   
                                                         Lots of Love Emmaxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wildcat I am so sorry to hear your sad news.

Take great care of yourselves.

Amanda xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Wildcat & Mr Wildcat...

...I am so so sorry to read of your sad news 

Thinking of you both...take care of one another...

 

Natasha xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Elly and Chris,

So sorry to hear your sad sad news.

Take care and love each other at this terrible time.     

Watch over mummy and daddy Mathew and never stay far away.
Bendybird.xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thinking of you Both

Rest in Peace Matthew

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My dear Elly and Chris you are as always very much in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry to hear your news. May God bless your little Matthew and his spirit be with you always.
Minow x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh No    Dear Elly & Chris - I have been thinking of you so much and I am so very very sorry to hear such tragic news.
Stay safe and warm little Matthew and play with the angels  

Love and best wishes
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcats I am so very sorry to hear your news. I have been thinking of you constantly tonight. Take care of each other   

R.I.P. little Matthew


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So sad for you 

Much love and many hugs indeed...

Sleep tight Matthew,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi

wildcats im soo sorry  r.i.p little one sleep tight hunny 

thinking of yoou at this really sad time xx

nikki xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Wildcats

I am so sorry to read your very very sad news. Look after each other and i am sure your son will watch over you both.  R.I.P Matthew.

Love KImx x x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dear Elly and Chris - we're so very sorry to hear your news and share your sadness. Our thoughts are with you.

Sleep well Matthew

with love 

Liz, and lil sis Net
x                    x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcats

Said it before but I'm so so sorry to hear your news.
Take care of yourselves.

Sleep well angel Matthew

Deb


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Mr & Mrs Wilcat, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Matthew - RIP sweet little angel  

Lou
XX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sleep tight sweetheart   

Thinking of you Mr and Mrs Wildcat   I'm so so sorry. 

Ceri XXXXX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Dear Wildcat and MrWildcat

I am so sorry for the loss of your little baby boy. 

Sleep tight Matthew 

Words always fail me at time like these - I am thinking of you and your family at this very sad time.

With love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Dearest Elly and Chris,

Am absolutely devastated to hear your sad news. All of us on the WN board were hoping and praying that everything would work out well for you. We are all here for you, to try and repay some of the support that you have given to all of us. Please let us know if there is anything we can do.

Sleep safely little Matthew   

With much love 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How very very sad, there are no words I am sure that ease things for you at this time.

I'm thinking of you.

Much love.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Dear Elly & Chris

I am sorry to hear of your devastating news, my thoughts are with you both

RIP little Matthew, god bless you

Love Myra xxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Wildcat - so very sorry to hear sad sad your news,   I've been following your story from the start and am so upset for you both.  

Thinking of you & Mr Wildcat.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thinking of you all at this very sad and difficult time  

With much love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Dearest Matthew - Play at peace now   

Mr & Mrs Wilcat - Thinking of you both 

Love Looby xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Elly & Chris

Words fail me! I am so sorry for the sad loss of little Matthew    look after each other  

Sleep tight little man   

All my love Gill xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to hearing about your sad sad news- 

RIP little Matthew there are lots of other lovely and special angels to play with you in heaven.
L xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wildcat so sorry to hear this news.

Kate xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your baby boy, Matthew.

Take good care of each other.
Caro


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

so sorry to hear your sad news.  thinking of you at this very difficult time.

Red


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Wildcats

I was devastated to read your news and can not believe all of the pain you have been through over the last few months.  My thoughts are with you both at this terrible time.  RIP little Matthew.

xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Elly and Chris

I am so sorry to read your post on the WN board. I cannot believe how cruel life can be. I know that there are no words that can bring you comfort at the moment but my thoughts are with you and angel Matthew. 

xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So terribly sorry to read your news. I hope the days get easier for you both. With very best wishes to you and DH.
Helen


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

So very sorry to hear your sad news. 

RIP Matthew

Roz
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Dear Wildcats

Awfully sorry to read your sad news and thinking of you both at this difficult time.
Rest in peace Matthew  

xxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wildcats & DH

I am so terribly sorry to read your devastating news.  Look after each other.

Sleep well little Matthew.

Jennie 
  x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sending all my love and prayers to the Wildcats at this sad time. 

Words are not enough at a time like this. 

T xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I have posted on our usual thread, but just wanted to say that my thoughts are with you both and I haven't been able to stop thinking about you two and poor little Mathew. I cannot begin to understand what you two are going through, but you know we are all here for you as and when you need us.  
We've been with you guys since the start and know how you've struggled through this pregnancy, but you've tackled it and dealt with every situation so brilliantly & calmly.  You two are very brave and strong and I admire you for that.

RIP Mathew Christopher Stuart Russell


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have posted on our usual thread but just wanted to Elly and Chris you are in my thoughts and I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away

Rest in Peace Matthew


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Such sad news.   Hugs to both and RIP little one.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Elly and Chris
I am so sorry to hear of the devastating loss of your precious baby-Matthew.

Life can be so unbelievably cruel, thinking of you both at this sad time    

strawbs xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Wildcats & DH

I am so terribly sorry to read your devastating news

RIP little one

love lea-Annexxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Elly and Chris,
I am so sorry to read your news. Take care of each other at this very difficult time.
Sleep safely little angel.

Love MeganXX


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

So sorry for your loss and that there is another   in heaven  

Sleep well little Matthew

Love Alli xx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Wildcat 

So, so , so sorry to hear your devasting news.

Thinking of you at this very sad time.


RIP - little Matthew xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

So very sorry to hear your very sad news. Thinking of you both. 
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris and Elly, 

I have posted on the WN thread too. But cant stop thinking about you and little Matthew and just wanted to say again im so so sorry. I know you will take care of each other at this time. My thoughts are with you both.    

 Mathew Christopher Stuart Russell  sleep tight little angel

Lots of love Luc


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

So sorry
Maz x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Dearest Chris and Elly,
My heart goes out to you guys, I am so sorry. Thinking of you both


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

So sorry to read such sad news.

My thoughts are with you both.  

Cindy


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Dear Mr and Mrs Wildcat so sorry to hear ur sad news   
     Look after each other so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx RIP little Matthew 

shye xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Am so sorry to read such sad news
    to you and your family
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm was so sorry to read your very sad news   take care of each other, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Willow
xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've just logged in to check up on everyone and I'm overwhelmed by the support we have received over the last few days. 

It has only been a few days since our little one passed away, but it feels like a lifetime. Each day though we are getting stronger and we will get through this sad sad time. I still cannot believe he is gone and that on Friday we will have to face taking his tiny little body to the crematorium and say our final goodbyes. 

We are going to have a private ceremony, no friends or family, just myself and Chris. There will be no words as there is nothing more we can say, but we have chosen a couple of songs to listen to while we say goodbye. 

This board is a wonderful place full of amazing people who have been through some of the hardest things that a couple can endure. Many of the stories have a happy ending but some have a deeply sad ending, but we all strive to be parents and I know that every single person on this board are part of a group of people that will, and do, make some of the best mummies and daddies in the world as our struggles just make us love our  babies more than anything.

I don't know what else to type, The tears are making it difficult to see the screen, but I wanted to add a post to let you all know that we have read your beautiful comments and touched our hearts.

We will never forget the joy that baby Matthew "BB" Russell brought to us, even though we didn't get the chance to hear his laugh or see him cry. He will remain forever in our hearts and he will give us the strength to go on.

Wildcat and MrWildcat
Rest in Peace BB


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear your  devastating news.
karenx x x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Wildcats

I am so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news  

Love and strength to both of you

Meerkat xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sending you many many  

you are in my thoughts and prayers 

love
suzie 

xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this very sad time.

Thinking of you   

Sanjoxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mrs Wildcat. What a brave and beautiful post. I am very sorry to read this terrible news. You have been strong and upbeat since the start and I so hoped your little one would defy all the odds and make it.

I wish both little Matthew and you and Mr Wildcat peace. I will be thinking of you all on Friday. 

C~x


----------



## Olleyonion (May 9, 2004)

Elly,
I have followed your posts for a few weeks now and I really hoped things would be ok.  I was so very very sorry to read your post yesterday.  Words fail me at times like this - it seems so cruel and unjust.
I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you both.  
RIP precious boy - Mummy and Daddy love you dearly.
Katie xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

So very, very sorry to read your sad news. 

I can never understand how life can be so cruel at times.

Sending you much love at this terrible time


Lou xxx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

How utterly awful, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Dear Wildcat

Im so sorry to read about baby matthew xx

Rest in peace precious Matthew..mummy & daddy love you.

Thinking of you all at this sad time.

Love

jeanettexx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for you both and just can't imagine how you must be feeling.
May Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell be watching down and looking after you both, waiting for the right time for his soul to come back to you and make you happy again.

Love Joanna x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

There's little I can add to Elly's post other then to thank everyone for their thoughts, words, prayers and more and add some thoughts of my own.

It's unbelievable to think that in the last three days we've been on a journey that can only be described as the ultimate emotional rollercoaster. Given the problems we've had with fertility, part of me never dared hope I'd have the chance to be a daddy. For the longest time we avoided the subject, convinced ourselves we weren't ready and that our careers had to come first, then we started the IVF at Woking last year and my world turned completely around - since then being a dad has been the #1 priority.

There's no doubt that the last few days have been the hardest of our lives. We had to listen as doctors told us our baby was dying and that we couldn't do anything about it, I had to watch as my wonderful wife went through nearly 10 hours of labour knowing there was no happy ending. I had to try to stay strong when all I wanted to do was curl up in the corner and wait for the world to go away as my insides slowly tore themselves in two.

I really want to be angry at someone for what happened to Elly and Matthew, but I can't and now, when I think back a couple of days, there's only one memory that jumps out at me. The staff at Frimley gave us some time in a secluded suite in the Delivery area with our baby so that we could come to terms with our loss. After the birth they wrapped him up in a little woollen blanket placed him in a wicker basket and for an age we just stared at him, so peaceful, so tiny and so very, very beautiful. We took turns holding him in our arms, gently cradling this tiny little person that we'd made and who had to leave before we even got to say hello. I can honestly say it was the defining moment of my life. For a while it felt like the clocks stopped, the sense of peace and tranquility was overwhelming and during that time I think I discovered what pure love is.

Matthew may be gone but our hope for the future hasn't, far from it. We have no intention of giving up on carrying a child to a healthy birth and beyond, if anything it's made our resolve so much stronger. I never got to see my son smile, I didn't even get to feel him kick through Elly's tummy but I have a bond with him which I'll carry forever. Matthew's story, for all of it's sad ending is I think, a story of hope and happiness - the hope that next time we can use what we've learned from our time with our son to make things better and the happiness that comes from holding a tiny little person in your arms, if only for a few minutes, knowing that he's real and that for the first time in your life you really can call someone "son" .

Thank you everyone for your kindness, it means the world to us to know that so many people are supporting us, your words give us strength when we need it most. Please, take heart from what happened to us, I can say right now that the heartache, the injections, the hospital visits and the constant sleepless nights due to excess weeing are worth it all. However good you think it will be to be parent the reality is it's a million times better then that, even when it's at it bleakest.

Good luck to you all and never give up fighting for what you truly want, we won't, and after a break to sort ourselves out we'll be back on the Woking board as hopeful as we were so many months ago when we started the treatment.

Again, thank you all,

MrWildcat


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Heaps of love and thoughts to you both at this sad time  

Thinking of you all especially little Matthew,

With love
Amanda xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Mr and Mrs Wildcat,

I (just as many others before me, I imagine) have struggled to find the words to type to you. I don't know you both, and have only swapped a couple of messages, but I wanted to say you are both in mine and my husbands thoughts. 
There really are no words worthy of what you must be feeling, but I just wanted to say you are very much in our thoughts.

love from Angie xxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Mr & Mrs Wildcat

What can I say?  I have read both of your posts and am amazed by your strength.  You are both in my thoughts as are your families.  

RIP Matthew and keep a watch on Mummy & Daddy and always remember how loved you are!  Sweet dreams little man.

All our love and best wishes

Toni & Neil


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Theres just no words...........

Thinking of you both sweethearts.

Tina xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have no idea how you must be feeling today. I know what it is to grieve but can only imagine how many times that feeling must be magnified when it comes to losing your child.

I hope that tomorrow gives you some peace and comfort. My thoughts will be with you both tomorrow when you say goodbye to little Matthew for the final time. You know me well enough to know that I am not religious, but lets hope that it won't be "goodbye" but more, "see you later".

As ever my thoughts are with you both. Lean on us when you need to xxx


----------



## billie3 (May 25, 2006)

To you both, I am so sorry about Matthew. My thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Billie xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

So very sorry to read your sad news about Matthew, my heart goes out to you both, and hope that in time you feel the strength to continue your journey. Matthew will always be with you I'm sure..........
Lots of love
Polly. xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

wildcat
I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you love and hugs
Nicki W


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly and Chris

Im thinking about you all today and now little Matthew can rest in please and play with all the other angles in heaven   

Take care today 
Emmaxxxxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Dear Elly and Chris - so, so desperately sorry to read of your loss. My thoughts are especially with you today. Rest in peace little Matthew.

Love Jellybabe


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Dear Wildcat and MrWildcat,

so sorry to read of the heartbreaking news of your son Matthew - I was very, very moved by your posts and wish you so many things - I really hope that life is much kinder to you in the future      

Steph xxx


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Mr & Mrs Wildcat

Words fail us but our hearts go out to you both at this sad time 

R.I.P Matthew with all of the other special angels 

Dawn & Stuart
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Wildcat,

I've just read you responses (I've been away for a week).  I'm crying for you both.  I can't even imagine how you are feeling.  I'm so sorry this has happened to you.  

Wishing you both hope for the future. XX


----------



## Jac 25 (Mar 28, 2006)

Elly & Chris, 

So so so sorry things didn't work out differently. I've only just spotted this thread but your posts are beautiful and I'm glad you are finding strength in each other and Matthew. 
Rest in peace little one......and watch over your mummy and daddy.

Thinking of you all and sending you lots of love
Jacqui
x


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Elly - I'm so sorry, I read you blog and it broke my heart - you and Mr W are so brave. 

Love to you both and your little angel..


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Rest in peace baby Matthew.

You are a lucky little boy to have such wonderful parents.

Wishing you both find strength during this difficult time.

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

God bless you baby Matthew  

Thinking of you Wildcats  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------

